# LGBT - TTC with Donor or Partner Eggs



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I've started this thread just to see if it is useful or gets used.

Love

LL xx


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

I look forward to reading loads of lovely things on here  

xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Ladies 

What a fab thread idea! DW will be using my frosties next year to TTC our 3rd baby so will defiantly make use of this thread! 

CLP


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Oooo.. i forgot about this thread as well!

If i dont fall this year we may look at egg sharing DP's eggs and me carrying her egg...


----------



## pipandattic (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello all,

Just discovered this thread today   So we thought we'd post and tell our story.  We are very lucky to be expecting our first baby this summer.  We did one cycle of IVF at the Lister - attic did the first part of the job with stimming and producing lovely eggs and pip is now carrying the resulting sproglet.

It doesn't seem like many people have done it this way - understandably seeing as it is probably the most expensive way of doing IVF  .

It would be nice to know who else on here has done or are planning to do the same.

pipandattic


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi All,

My partner and I wanted to have our first child with me carrying her egg/eggs. We decided this would be as close as we could get to our baby being a part of both of us. After four attempts it finally worked for us and fingers crossed the next 31 weeks will go smoothly and result in a beautiful little one. 

Good luck to anyone else who tries to conceive in this way which is a) more expensive and b) has lower success rates. 

Belbs xxx


----------



## amie_lyons (May 20, 2010)

hi peeps... my partner and i are planning our family end of this year 2010 after our wedding.. we want to swap eggs for definate but we are having a hard time finding out where to get help and advice or hospitals that do it.. can anyone push us in the right direction pls?


----------

